# Accidentally dropped my " WD My Passport Ultra 1TB" ext drive. Not Working Now.



## brailey (Aug 17, 2014)

*Accidentally dropped my " WD My Passport Ultra 1TB" ext drive. Not Working Now.*

Accidentally dropped my " WD My Passport Ultra 1TB" ext drive. When connected its not showing up on My computer but visible on Device Manager, Device Management and Devices and printers ( Printe Screen Images attached). Please Help! i need to recover Data...  ..:banghead:


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Accidentally dropped my " WD My Passport Ultra 1TB" ext drive. Not Working Now.*

Hi brailey,

Do you have any warranty on your external HDD? I am thinking that the HDD might be fine but the enclosure has gone bad due to the drop.


----------



## brailey (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Accidentally dropped my " WD My Passport Ultra 1TB" ext drive. Not Working Now.*

i need those data recovered. is it possible?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Accidentally dropped my " WD My Passport Ultra 1TB" ext drive. Not Working Now.*

Hi Brailey,

It's possible but you might need to open up your external HDD and take the hard-drive out of the external enclosure. FYI though, this voids the warranty if you have warranty on your external HDD. Usually, they come with a one-year manufacturer's warranty. If you feel comfortable opening up the external HDD to take the HDD out, then go ahead and take the HDD out and connect to your computer, via a working spare USB adapter.

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## brailey (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Accidentally dropped my " WD My Passport Ultra 1TB" ext drive. Not Working Now.*

Hi DB copper

i will try that. thanks for your help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Accidentally dropped my " WD My Passport Ultra 1TB" ext drive. Not Working Now.*

Here is a video explaining how to disassemble the My Passport drive to remove the HDD inside. You then can attach the drive internally to a desktop computer, or with a USB Adapter, or put it into another *USB Enclosure* with a power adapter. 
To recover your files, use the free TestDisk program. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack. You will need another drive of the same size or larger to restore your files to. 
How To Open a WD My Passport Drive - YouTube


----------



## Boogieman_WD (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Accidentally dropped my " WD My Passport Ultra 1TB" ext drive. Not Working Now.*

Hey brailey. Sorry to hear that you are having that sort of problems with your drive. First of all I would definitely not recommend you disassembling the drive in any way. Not only you will void your warranty as DBCooper mentioned, but My Passport Ultra has hardware encryption and is very possible that you wouldn't be able to get your data if you brake or damage the PCB in any way. I would recommend that you try with a data recovery company, which wouldn't void your warranty. Here's a link with our data recovery partners: WD Support / Data Recovery Partners
You could also contact our customer support here: WD Support
And you can check your Warranty and RMA services here: WD Support / Warranty & RMA Services

Good luck with your drive. Let me know if you have any questions.
Boogieman_WD


----------



## Frozwire (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Accidentally dropped my " WD My Passport Ultra 1TB" ext drive. Not Working Now.*



Boogieman_WD said:


> ...... First of all I would definitely not recommend you disassembling the drive in any way. Not only you will void your warranty as DBCooper mentioned, but My Passport Ultra has hardware encryption and is very possible that you wouldn't be able to get your data if you brake or damage the PCB in any way.....


This is true.. I agree :wink:


----------

